# Any 12th scale tracks near Vail Co.



## Breeze (Nov 22, 2002)

Just like title says!


----------



## jaguwar (Apr 19, 2006)

*CHeck this out*

My site www.zoomrc.com is a pretty good summury of RC racing program in Colorado and Wyo.


----------

